# where to get SE-L or Clear Tails for b14?



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

anyone knows where to get the SE-L or the clear tails for b14?
I saw them on ebay few months ago but the guy is not selling them anymore
Any recommendations


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

greg vogel for se-l tails.. all clear tails scour ebay something may pop up


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

is greg a member of nissan forums? and do you know how much he wants for the SE-Ls?


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

searched ebay for the clears , no one is selling them


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

1-866-55-MOSSY ( ask for greg vogel )


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

ah Mossy performance now i know , thanks ;D


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Greg is no longer at Mossy, he now works for Quality Nissan.

Best of luck getting what you need from him without a huge hassle.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

My friend bought my tails and is now going to sell his clears, I can ask how much for you is you are interested.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

samo said:


> Greg is no longer at Mossy, he now works for Quality Nissan.
> 
> Best of luck getting what you need from him without a huge hassle.


I havn't had a problem with greg...he called me though so that made it really easy :thumbup:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

samo said:


> Greg is no longer at Mossy, he now works for Quality Nissan.
> 
> Best of luck getting what you need from him without a huge hassle.


samo you been outta the loop... hehe.. ill fill ya in.. greg is back at mossy .. i know cuz i call him about once or twice every 2 weeks to order something or check a price for someone.

it a long story you hafta ask him to explain all the details to ya. :thumbup:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

went to mossyperformance's website but they dont show SE-L tails on the website


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

B14_Stealth said:


> went to mossyperformance's website but they dont show SE-L tails on the website





LIUSPEED said:


> 1-866-55-MOSSY ( ask for greg vogel )


special order


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

B14_Stealth said:


> or the clear tails for b14?
> I saw them on ebay few months ago but the guy is not selling them anymore
> Any recommendations


going to go martha stewert on the clears eh? crafty :thumbup: cheapo se-l's


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......i can get them at dealer cost........if im around there today, ill find out for ya


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> ......i can get them at dealer cost........if im around there today, ill find out for ya


i wouldnt mind knowing myself :thumbup: 

ok i dont want to start a new thread so ill just ask here what are the exact differances between an xe-gle and an sel? i know the wheels, 2.0, 4 wheel disk, cf reflector, sun roof, anything else? i want to know EVERY difference cosmetic and tech


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

se-l gray cf look , xe black cf look , gle and gxe red reflector


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> se-l gray cf look , xe black cf look , gle and gxe red reflector


i dont want to hyjack. i made a new thread  in b14 if you have anything for me :thumbup: sorry stealth :cheers:


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

ok. wholesale pricing, the se-l tails cost me......


$135 for the pair.

Lemmie know


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> ok. wholesale pricing, the se-l tails cost me......
> 
> 
> $135 for the pair.
> ...


this good for anybody? :thumbup: 

what about the centerpiece? :fluffy: 

feel like I'm taking advantage of you cuz I'm trying to :cheers:


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> special order


oh that sucks (


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> ok. wholesale pricing, the se-l tails cost me......
> 
> 
> $135 for the pair.
> ...


that really isnt too bad! for oem tails at least, it beats buying some sh$t ass alezzas off ebay


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> that really isnt too bad! for oem tails at least, it beats buying some sh$t ass alezzas off ebay



i knew this job would come in handy  not sure on the grey center bar, but again, im sure i can find out.


should i start a group buy or something?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> i knew this job would come in handy  not sure on the grey center bar, but again, im sure i can find out.
> 
> 
> should i start a group buy or something?


well i cant buy them but i do know people are allways trying to find them. i thought they were rare..........and you had to go and ruin that for me :thumbup:

slayer go here


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> well i cant buy them but i do know people are allways trying to find them. i thought they were rare..........and you had to go and ruin that for me :thumbup:
> 
> slayer go here


......wasnt i on that forum before? .....coulda sworn.....hm......oh well


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> ......wasnt i on that forum before? .....coulda sworn.....hm......oh well


no we got a new one lol so im trying to get ya all back :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> should i start a group buy or something?


no because there is no limit or time that people have to be in by.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well he could just open one up and then when ever someone wants some he can just drop an order. or do all group buys need a time limit? idk what the rules are


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

samo said:


> Greg is no longer at Mossy, he now works for Quality Nissan.
> 
> Best of luck getting what you need from him without a huge hassle.



he moved back


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Jaralaccs said:


> he moved back


That should be a good thing.
The problems I ran into while dealing with Quality while he was there was not 100% Greg's fault.

Being double billed, getting a used part, taking forever to get parts to me...


----------

